# Tamil: திரு



## Philmar

Hi,

This a stupid question but, I received from a friend a piece of jewelry and there is this on it :


Does anyone know what this is ?

I'd say asian language, if it's a language at all


----------



## gagun

Philmar said:


> Hi,
> 
> This a stupid question but, I received from a friend a piece of jewelry and there is this on it :View attachment 14492
> 
> Does anyone know what this is ?
> 
> I'd say asian language, if it's a language at all



it is tamil's திரு(Tiru) and its meaning may be 'Mr'


----------



## Philmar

gagun said:


> it is tamil's திரு(Tiru) and its meaning may be 'Mr'



Hi ! Thanks for the answer !
Just yesterday, I found that Google Translate could translate Tamil and that I could do "handwriting", so I did write this but he found Taru, he didnt recognized the Ti, but you did ! Thanks !

Going to change the subject to Resolved.

EDIT : Why can't I edit the first post to change the Title ? :x


----------



## Gope

gagun said:


> it is tamil's திரு(Tiru) and its meaning may be 'Mr'


gagun garu is absolutely right. It is as he has written in Tamil script, and it is used for "mr". In most Indian languages "mr" would be "sri" or "shri"  (श्री) but in Tamil "tiru" replaces it.


----------



## Philmar

Since it was written on a piece of jewelry, I think it may be another meaning like Wikipedia says :

_Thiru_ is a word that also means "sacred" or "holy". It is also a Tamil name for the God Mahavishnu, who is called "Thirumaal" (திருமால்), and Goddess Lakshmi, who is called "Thirumagal" (திருமகள்) in Tamil. It is also meant for "wealth", "respect", and "name" in Tamil language.

Is this right ?
If so, it would me more logical for it to mean, in this instance, Holy or Wealth.


----------



## Gope

On a piece of jewellery it is some kind of "signature", by which the shop from which it was bought would recognise it as their product. If you took that piece to the same shop after some years for selling it back, they would offer a little higher buy back price than others.


----------

